# Anybody using an LG 65EF9500 UHD OLED TV for viewing photos?



## LovePhotography (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't watch TV. But, I'm wondering if anyone has viewed their photos on this most wonderful of all screens? Thoughts?


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 20, 2016)

LovePhotography said:


> I don't watch TV. But, I'm wondering if anyone has viewed their photos on this most wonderful of all screens? Thoughts?



First: I haven't watched photos on one of these "most wonderful of all screens" (very good description) but I am always attracted by these screens if I see them in a local market. From the quality of the 4k movies displayed on these screens I would expect gorgous IQ of photos.

Besides: I bought a 4k/UHD TV with 40" size and just that display shows what is inside my images. I have chosen 4k + 40" because I wanted to have a chance to see my photos close to camera resolution and I like to look DVD ,TV (more or less poor res compared to 4k) without display pixels which are much more visible on 2k/HD displays.

The people in a local market gave me the chance to test the display with some of my photographs and self made movies - so this is perhaps an option for you? Sometimes the sales(wo)men are themselves interested what the products they sell are capable of. In my case I tested WiDi / Miracast - they haven't never heard about that before and were really interested!


----------



## pwp (Apr 20, 2016)

Interesting! Can you calibrate them? Great for showing clients work...

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2016)

pwp said:


> Interesting! Can you calibrate them? Great for showing clients work...
> 
> -pw



I'm sure you can calibrate them, just like any other TV. I'd be leery of showing dentists work on 4K, every micro groove and imperfection will show.


----------

